

Through a Glass Darkly: the world of mathematicians - hhm
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0807/0807.2656v1.pdf

======
13ren
_It is by logic we prove, it is by intuition that we invent. — Henri Poincare_

It's very encouraging to hear that proving theorems is difficult for real
mathematicians too.

~~~
tel
Reading mathematics is always a huge ruse. Every part of it is designed to
make years of sweat and blood look like a 15-second insight of vast subtlety.

By design, of course.

------
ryanmahoski
Summary: A private college math head considers the existential, professional
and communication problems peculiar to mathematicians.

------
tel
"There are probably rather fewer mathematicians who conceive of themselves as
artistic mathematicians."

I know there are a number of people on HN running around who are accomplished
mathematicians. I'm curious if they know of any mathematicians around who
think of themselves as "artistic mathematicians" and focus on communication
with laypeople of the deeper parts of math.

Who around tries to _sell_ math?

~~~
pixcavator
I try to sell math but in a more literal sense - as something my software runs
on. And yes, I have to "focus on communication with laypeople of the deeper
parts of math" (nothing artistic though). Very different from when I did pure
math. And it is tough. But not as tough as teaching calculus to
undergraduates...

